# tired of the same ol colorado



## phiho420 (Nov 26, 2012)

i read this and i just can't help but seeing it on the firstworldproblems meme.
/jealous


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

steamboat or wolf creek


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Isn't this where splitboarding comes in...?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Jackson Hole, Telluride...


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

wolf creek for sure


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Revelstoke, fernie, whistler


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Jackson has an incredible vibe. Great mountain too.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Aspen......


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are going to stick with Colorado, Steamboat honestly sounds like the best fit for you. Arguably the best tree skiing in the state.

A$pen is awesome too. A bit more expensive. Telluride would be a good choice. Crested Butte would round out the list. Good villages at all these places for when you are done, and lots of mountainside accomodations.

For elsewhere, Salt Lake is great. Get a rental car and stay on the east side of SLC. Either close to I80 or near the cottonwoods in Sandy.

Big Sky or Jackson would also be great and are more of the full package. Tahoe too.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

lake tahoe has some sweet spots. squaw is epic. northstar is good if youre into park. plenty of nice hikes for untracked pow too.


----------



## bmyer157 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Im gonna check out these places.
What is splitboarding? Please don't tell me skiing.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

cry me a river.

You have Vail in your backyard.

I have Mammoth 5 hours away.

Mt baldy that opens 2 times a year with pow.

mt high 1 1/2 hr away and pow is with 5" of snow.

Bear mt. pow consider 10" of snow and 2 1/2 hours with bad drivers.


----------



## bmyer157 (Dec 9, 2013)

24WERD said:


> cry me a river.
> 
> You have Vail in your backyard.
> 
> ...


Are you talking to me? I live in missouri. Vail is about 13 hrs away from me. We have a hill with all man made snow/ice. You cry me a river.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I think he means he is tired of visiting, lulz.

How about just stay in Missouri and .....oh fuck I forgot there's nothing to do there.......


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

Get a Mountain Collective pass and goto all the resorts.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

bmyer157 said:


> What is splitboarding? Please don't tell me skiing.


No  board is split in two planks for easy bc ascent/skinning/hiking and put together for descent on a board.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah splitboarding isn't really an option here I am thinking. Surf the backcountry forums here if you want to learn a little about it. Ask questions there.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

bmyer157 said:


> hey everyone. my buddies and i have been going to keystone/breck/vail/copper/winter park for over 10 years now. we are wanting to try someplace new. what would you recommend? we don't care about staying in a nice place or shopping. we are there to ride, and drink of course. lol. anyway, we're early 30's, all married and don't get too crazy.


Fly in to Bham, SeaTac, Van BC, rent a car, stop at Costco, rent a cabin/house in Glacier...or Gold Bar (though they have a park)....no park, no shopping, sketch cabin, no bar scene. Wake up ride, return to cabin...drink...sleep...repeat. mmmm smelly brah time


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

I also live in Missouri (Missour-ah, Misery... whatever) and I too have become worn out on Colorado. I lived there for a few seasons and then moved back to STL. The last few trips to Summit County have caused me to pursue other locations to scratch my itch. Breck, Keystone and the lot are beginning to feel like Hidden Valley on a much larger scale. Way too many tourists that have no idea what they are doing. The only advantage is the amount of off mountain activity, but that's not what you're there to do. 

Follow Wrath's advice. Stay in Bham and do Mt. Baker for a couple of days then go north of the border.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

bmyer157 said:


> hey everyone. my buddies and i have been going to keystone/breck/vail/copper/winter park for over 10 years now. we are wanting to try someplace new. what would you recommend? we don't care about staying in a nice place or shopping. we are there to ride, and drink of course. lol. anyway, we're early 30's, all married and don't get too crazy. We like fast groomers, some trees and powder. We don't ride park much anymore. we were thinking southwest colorado or park city. maybe tahoe. thoughts on any of these would be appreciated. anywhere other than colorado we will fly so opinions on places close to the mountain would be cool. thanks.


Jackson, Wyoming. Hit up Jackson Hole for the terrain, and when you want to avoid the big resort mountain atmosphere then either ride the Snow King or take the bus ride to Grand Targhee


----------

